# Another 1000th post giveaway



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just noticed that I have passed the magic number and therefore obliged to offer up a prize.

Been trying to think up some competition rules and the obvious ones would be:-

Anyone with a P at the end of their user name is disqualified (just so we don't know the winner in advance)

No one from Wales who changes their watch more often than their socks may enter - sorry Nigel :watch:

So - only entry requirement is to make up an entry rule - all of which will be ignored.

Closing date - lets say Sunday 7th Feb at mid-night. If you have less than 50 posts then you will need to put a contact method in your reply.

Winner will not be announced but contacted by PM and they can post about their prize.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone under 65 should be banned from entering.

I have just noticed i am very near to the 1000 posts, so another competition shortly


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Watch snobs are not allowed to enter :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

DaveyP and NigelP should have babies together and then we would let the kids enter :scared: dear God i cant get the image out my head ...........sorry chaps :sadwalk:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> Watch snobs are not allowed to enter :yes:


 That sounds fair but am I still allowed to give a prize?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

richy176 said:


> That sounds fair but am I still allowed to give a prize?


 :swoon: There has to be a prize!!!!


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

I live very close to Nigelp, forever seeing delivery vans bringing watches lol! New rule, winner must live in North Wales within 200 yards of Nigel! :toot:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rule Number One... The judges decision is final, and no correspondence will be entered into regarding the winning entry, which will almost certainly belong to Davey P :thumbsup:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Satisfied customers of photobucket only. That should thin the crowd out a bit.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone who owns or has owned a Seiko is disqualified


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

You must own at least one Aston Gerard to participate in this competition


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> You must own at least one Aston Gerard to participate in this competition


 I have one hundred, for my pension fund!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

The watch forum bible lol

rule 1 join a forum

rule 2 browse the sc.

rule 3 save for a future incoming as skint since rule 1

rule 4 sell a few watches to justify the incoming after a impulse buy from rule 2

rule 5 go back to rule 2 and start again

:bash: . :bash: . :bash: . :swoon:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Anybody entering the competition shall be disqualified should he/she make up a spurious entry rule...............ah balls!!!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Rule 7 subsection 5

The prize should be forwarded to mcb2007 without delay .Simples


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Anybody who has been bought a watch from the sales section by their wife for their birthday, then bought another one for themselves because it's their birthday soon, should automatically win because 3 is my lucky number. Thank you very glad.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

No one who enters is permitted to win, except for me.

And I was going to change my forum name to Mikey P but never mind.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Entrance is restricted to those who have been members of the Forum for more then ten years artytime:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Entrance is restricted to those who have been members of the Forum for *less* then ten years artytime:


 There, I corrected it for you mate, no need to thank me :thumbsup:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Maybe there should be a rule that you get disqualified if you post more than once - would save me checking if I already have that name in the hat :taz:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone who interferes with a Moderator`s post in this thread should be disqualified :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Entrance is restricted to those who have been members of the Forum for more then ten years artytime:


 Prick! :laugh:

There's a witty rejoinder for you. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Only those who haven't already won a freebie should be allowed to enter. I may have a reason for suggesting this.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Prick! :laugh:
> 
> There's a witty rejoinder for you. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Please let us know If you experience any problems with a member of the Forum`s Moderating Team & one of our friendly staff will be more then happy to deal with your difficulty....








:laugh:​


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Please let us know If you experience any problems with a member of the Forum`s Moderating Team & one of our friendly staff will be more then happy to deal with your difficulty....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aww look, it's a kitty! :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Entry is restricted to those who already own at least one TIMEX and one ServiceS watch! :yes: (at least one ALPHA wouldn't go amiss either :nono: )


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

There are no rules....


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

somebody watch this and tell me if its any good !


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone who already owns a watch cannot enter...What do you need more than one watch for anyway....Pfft!


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Only defaced posts will be eligible


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

This competition is open to rugby fans only


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Fitz666 said:


> Only defaced posts will be eligible


 Don't you mean illegible ? :laugh:

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

No one under the age of 149 allowed to enter!


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

So far only 21 members will be disappointed when DaveyP's name is drawn artytime:

Thought of a new rule ` anyone who fails to say "congratulations on your 1000 posts" in their first post has to be disqualified :toot:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

............and of course what he said ^^^


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Only open to those whose forum name is anagram of ypaved.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

apm101 said:


> Only open to those whose forum name is anagram of ypaved.


 Get in! :yahoo:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Rotundus said:


> somebody watch this and tell me if its any good !


 Rather verbose. Items two and four aren't that important, otherwise reasonable and valid.

Later,
William


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

What was the aim of this, come to that where is the target?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> What was the aim of this, come to that where is the target?


 Do you mean the aim of this thread? What target do you mean?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

richy176 said:


> Do you mean the aim of this thread? What target do you mean?


 Congratulations on the 1000 post and thanks for the competition.,think my attempt at humour misfired. :drinks:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Only members who have just come off their mountain bike, smashed their Casio beater then threw it in the bin in a little girly strop may enter :blush:


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

Only members who have joined less than 2 months ago and only have 1 watch may enter - is PM an acceptable contact method or can I PM you my details?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ɾnƨʇ ʇµoƨө ʍµo ⅽɐu ⅽowbʁөµөuq ʇµө wөɐu!uɓ oʈ ʇµ!ƨ ƨөuʇөuⅽө wɐʎ өuʇөʁ :wacko: :biggrin:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ɾnƨʇ ʇµoƨө ʍµo ⅽɐu ⅽowbʁөµөuq ʇµө wөɐu!uɓ oʈ ʇµ!ƨ ƨөuʇөuⅽө wɐʎ өuʇөʁ :wacko: :biggrin:


 Not sure that entries in Gaelic are allowed but maybe anyone north of the wall should get two entries instead of one to show our appreciation for the Calcutta Cup :watch:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ɾnƨʇ ʇµoƨө ʍµo ⅽɐu ⅽowbʁөµөuq ʇµө wөɐu!uɓ oʈ ʇµ!ƨ ƨөuʇөuⅽө wɐʎ өuʇөʁ :wacko: :biggrin:


 give us a break...i struggle with primary school english....what is that anyway?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ɾnƨʇ ʇµoƨө ʍµo ⅽɐu ⅽowbʁөµөuq ʇµө wөɐu!uɓ oʈ ʇµ!ƨ ƨөuʇөuⅽө wɐʎ өuʇөʁ :wacko: :biggrin:


 Just those who can comprehend the meaning of this sentence may enter .So that's me in then :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chocko said:


> Just those who can comprehend the meaning of this sentence may enter .So that's me in then :clap: :clap: :clap:


 Whose a clever boy then? :laugh:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Quis modo horologia habet Helvetica ludere poterit.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Rule 1...sub section 43....
'The prize will only be awarded to a member who has a famous Beano character as their avatar.'











AVO said:


> Quis modo horologia habet Helvetica ludere poterit.


 Well Steve....Google translate comes up with...and I quote..(copy and paste :laugh: )...

'Who now has Swiss clocks can play.'


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

:laugh:

I won't publish what I think of Google translate. It should read "He who only has Swiss watches may play."


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Rule 1...sub section 43....
> 'The prize will only be awarded to a member who has a famous Beano character as their avatar.'
> 
> 
> ...


 Good job you never missed out the l in clocks :laugh:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Right - entries have closed, names typed out and put in the hat.

Drew out a winner and realised there was a serious problem - the name on the slip of paper was not DaveyP :taz:

I was really worried - would this mean expulsion from the Forum? I called the National Lottery people as they have a team of scrutineers and on their advice all the names went back in the hat. This time round all names except for the original winner would be taken as being DaveyP. Still no luck as the same winner came out so i will have to risk the wrath of the forum and stick with that name.

PM on its way and a prompt reply would be appreciated as i made the mistake of buying the kippers (the prize) when announcing the competition and whilst no doubt they will still be delicious, there is the possibility of every cat within a couple of miles calling round to share them :toot:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Worst.... competition.... ever! :angry:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Worst.... competition.... ever! :angry:


 Is it a golf club?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

SBryantgb said:


> Is it a golf club?


 No (I got the joke) :laugh:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Winner has made contact and the prize is on its way. Will leave it to them to show a picture of their cat turning its nose up at the offering.


----------

